# Anybody here find out they're an introvert?



## Braveheart82 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ever since I was a kid, I really didn't like hanging out with a lot of people.  I liked it when it was just one on one or maybe 3 or 4 in a group.  People always thought I was shy and I guess I thought that too.

Fast forward many years later and I'm still like that.  I don't like to go out with drinks with co-workers and my friends keep on inviting me to go clubbing and partying.  I hate that because it's so noisy, you can't hear anything anybody is saying, it's expensive, and there's not really any deep talk going.  Everybody seems to be content talking about trivial things.  It got so bad that my friends wanted to stage an "intervention" because they thought I was becoming an anti social sociopath! lol  

I must admit I thought I was weird and thought I must have something like Aspergers but then I read this

Top 5 Things Every Extrovert Should Know About Introverts » The Definitive Self Improvement Blog - BrianKim.net

  It fit me to a T!  I was so relieved that I wasn't weird and that there wasn't anything wrong with me. That part about needing to recharge is SO ME.  Made me realize that I'm just different and that it's OK that if you're not social 24/7, you're not some sort of deranged maniac who's goign to go on a killing spree.

Anybody else here an introvert?  

It's friday night and I won't be out clubbing.  I'll be hitting the gym squatting


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Braveheart82 (Feb 24, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>



LOL!  Seriously, that's going to be my expression now every time somebody disses me for not going out and calling me weird and anti social.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 24, 2012)

due to this forum, I found out that Im a pervert and that I do not have Alzheimers. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/153582-alzheimers-self-test.html


----------



## KelJu (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm introverted, anti-social and it is getting worse. I know maybe 10 people who I give a fuck to ever to see again, and to hell with everybody else. I wish I could turn off my sex drive, then I would rarely ever have to leave the house.  Either that, or get rich so I could order whores to come over and suck me off 3 times a week. That would be paradise.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh and I forgot to add that I'm definitely anti social


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## heavyiron (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm introverted and my wife is an extrovert.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 24, 2012)

^^rep me nigga


----------



## LightBearer (Feb 24, 2012)

oh shit i didnt know that shit had a name!  im definitely one.
no bars clubs, i dont dance rarely drink and i dont operate well around groups,  i work my magick one on one with girls


----------



## maniclion (Feb 24, 2012)

Been a "smug, arrogant, too good to talk to lesser beings, loner, asshole" aka Introvert my whole life.  My mom has all these stories of when I was 1, 2, 3 years old and while other kids were running around playing I'd be sitting by myself deep in concentration building with blocks or drawing; she'd wake up at like 3 in the morning and see my light on in my bedroom and I would be laying on the floor drawing with crayons, or acting out totally made-up scenes with my Starwars toys.  How I turned the light on baffled her, so one night she stayed up until she heard me get up and watched me go into the kitchen, slide a chair to the kitchen drawer, grab a ruler, walk to my bedroom and turn on the light with the ruler that was when I was 2 & 3 years old.  It wasn't until I was 6 and had failed kindergarten that they found out I was different for a reason, that reason being dyslexia, my brain is wired completely different from most people.  When most people are zigging, I'm not zagging no I'm climbing up and over or tunneling under or turning around to try another path or just stopping in place to analyze...  Most dyslexics are severe introverts...

Yeah I can't get into small talk, in fact it irritates me when I sit around and hear people yapping about nothing.  I also ways sit back and zone out and the conversation turns to gibberish as I recede into my thoughts, then I might catch the spark of someone talking about something that interests me, a spark that lights up the dimmed for mood recesses of my mind where I like to sit and ponder and I perk up and spill forth some profound statement that makes the strangers go, "Holy shit he does talk and he's intelligent too." and my friends will say, "that's him he will say noting all night and then blow your mind with a few sentences, then wander off..."  I get that a lot...


----------



## MDR (Feb 24, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I'm introverted and my wife is an extrovert.


 
My sitution is exactly the same.  She thrives on social activities and being around others.  Last night we went out to dinner with a number of other couples and then onto a comedy club.  She was having a great time so I hung in there, but when we got home she seemed energized by the experience, while I was fairly exhausted and ready for a bit of peace and quiet.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 24, 2012)

MDR said:


> My sitution is exactly the same.  She thrives on social activities and being around others.  Last night we went out to dinner with a number of other couples and then onto a comedy club.  She was having a great time so I hung in there, but when we got home she seemed energized by the experience, while I was fairly exhausted and ready for a bit of peace and quiet.


Yup, dating was easy. Just listened to her all the time. 

She studied personalities so she had me figured out in a couple of dates. Her dad is a strong introvert. We fit perfectly.


----------



## so1970 (Feb 24, 2012)

doesn't play well with others


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 25, 2012)

I've been reprimanded twice now at work for how little I socialise with my co-workers. You'd think they'd view this as a positive attribute, but people are all chicken shit little insecure worry warts who think others who have little to say publicly must have something wrong with them. I had a previous boss arrange a meeting with myself and two other managers in the room. He said at the end of the meeting that "everything's gonna be just fine as long as you don't come in and shoot the place up." All just because I rarely talk to co-workers. 
  Small talk is abrasive and contrived, and it tends to only serve to put at ease the most timid and socially insecure.


----------



## ecto (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm an introvert as well and the wife is the extrovert, and go figure, I'm in sales of all things. But I do well, cause Introverts tend to listen to the customer more instead of dominating the conversation. I get bored easily with small talk and lose interest. I have a narcissist customer who drives me up the wall. The guy is an asshole and yet I put up with his sick ass cause he's my biggest customer. He often leads me into boring conversation about nothing.....GRRRrrrrr!!!


----------



## fufu (Feb 25, 2012)

I too would call myself an introvert. Be careful not to use it as a frequent excuse for avoiding others. Social anxiety isn't the same thing IMO. You may be more prone to it compare to others though.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 25, 2012)

Occasionally, I like to go out and be with people, other times, I wan't to tell everyone to fuck off.

Not really sure where I stand on this one. Maybe I'm a Psychotrovert lol


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 25, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> I've been reprimanded twice now at work for how little I socialise with my co-workers. You'd think they'd view this as a positive attribute, but people are all chicken shit little insecure worry warts who think others who have little to say publicly must have something wrong with them. I had a previous boss arrange a meeting with myself and two other managers in the room. He said at the end of the meeting that "everything's gonna be just fine as long as you don't come in and shoot the place up." All just because I rarely talk to co-workers.
> Small talk is abrasive and contrived, and it tends to only serve to put at ease the most timid and socially insecure.


Many fortune 500 companies are now using the Myers Briggs Temperament Indicator to place employees. Sounds like your employer is ignorant of utilizing employee strengths.


----------



## LAM (Feb 25, 2012)

I can go either way but since leaving the corporate world a good decade ago it's getting easier and easier to keep to myself especially since a lot of my work I can do at home.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 25, 2012)

Do you guys like staying up late at night while everyone else is down for the count, so that you can thrive in the solitude and silence?  If I can't do it a few times a week I feel incomplete....


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 25, 2012)

I surf alone in my office. Its my time of sanity.


----------



## MDR (Feb 25, 2012)

fufu said:


> I too would call myself an introvert. Be careful not to use it as a frequent excuse for avoiding others. Social anxiety isn't the same thing IMO. You may be more prone to it compare to others though.


 
I think this is true in some cases.  Being intorverted and having social anxiety can go together.  I know for myself that I find some social situations to be more work than fun.  I've always had a tendency to have a few very close friends, and I enjoy spending the most time with them or on my own.  Fortunately for me, one of those very close friends is my wife.  Interesting topic.


----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> i'm introverted and my wife is an extrovert.



^^^ x2


----------



## LAM (Feb 25, 2012)

maniclion said:


> Do you guys like staying up late at night while everyone else is down for the count, so that you can thrive in the solitude and silence?  If I can't do it a few times a week I feel incomplete....



at least half the day of the week i'm going to sleep when the gf is getting up to go to work.  always been a night owl, never needed much sleep.  the dogs are chilled, I open up all the doors to the back deck and there is just a slit amount of road noise that comes in.

was the same way in boot camp and A school, I would always take the mid watch, etc.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 25, 2012)

fufu said:


> I too would call myself an introvert. Be careful not to use it as a frequent excuse for avoiding others. Social anxiety isn't the same thing IMO. You may be more prone to it compare to others though.





The funny thing is that I have become more anti-social while at the same my social anxiety has almost completely gone away. When I stopped caring what people thought about me, I lost the desire to be around them at all. Also, people seem to gravity towards me more than before. It is ironic that the more I hate people, the more they like me which just adds to why I hate them in the first place.


----------



## fufu (Feb 25, 2012)

MDR said:


> I think this is true in some cases.  Being intorverted and having social anxiety can go together.  I know for myself that I find some social situations to be more work than fun.  I've always had a tendency to have a few very close friends, and I enjoy spending the most time with them or on my own.  Fortunately for me, one of those very close friends is my wife.  Interesting topic.



I used to have social anxiety, nothing too crazy though. Now not so much. I just get pissed off/apathetic more than anxious. I find very little people have anything real to say. Going through the same mindless formalities is maddening. My response that is to be original and creative with conversations. Most people are like a deer in headlights though. They'll either ignore anything that requires them to think, or just call you weird. 

Every now and again I'll talk to someone who actually engages in a thoughtful conversation, but most of the time people aren't worth the time. Sad but true, in my experience.


----------



## fufu (Feb 25, 2012)

KelJu said:


> The funny thing is that I have become more anti-social while at the same my social anxiety has almost completely gone away. When I stopped caring what people thought about me, I lost the desire to be around them at all. Also, people seem to gravity towards me more than before. It is ironic that the more I hate people, the more they like me which just adds to why I hate them in the first place.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 25, 2012)

KelJu said:


> The funny thing is that I have become more anti-social while at the same my social anxiety has almost completely gone away. When I stopped caring what people thought about me, I lost the desire to be around them at all. Also, people seem to gravity towards me more than before. It is ironic that the more I hate people, the more they like me which just adds to why I hate them in the first place.


 Same here nigga, I just don;'t get it chicks and other people do this when i go out..I think they want to save or whatever me.Not sure..


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 25, 2012)

I have taken this test a few times. I score an ISTP

*Personality test based on Jung and Briggs Myers typology*


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 25, 2012)

INJT


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 25, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> INJT


Do you mean INTJ? If so, we scored the same thing. We're a regular couple'a coffee swillin twinkies up in this bitch. I take umbrage at being referred to as a "mastermind". Sounds like way too much responsibility.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 26, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I have taken this test a few times. I score an ISTP
> 
> *Personality test based on Jung and Briggs Myers typology*



Fuck Briggs Myers. Those questions are retarded. Over half of them I can't answer with a yes or no.


----------



## em one tee (Feb 26, 2012)

yup, people are exhausting


----------



## em one tee (Feb 26, 2012)

major introvert here (even if i try not to be)


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 26, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Fuck Briggs Myers. Those questions are retarded. Over half of them I can't answer with a yes or no.


Usually they have a facilitator that helps with the test. It is difficult if you are not used to those types of questions. One hint is to answer without your occupation in mind. Our jobs force us to be on time or work in a detailed fashion (most of the time) so our thinking about our occupations may skew the results. Try answering the questions without thinking of your job demands.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 26, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> INJT





withoutrulers said:


> Do you mean INTJ? If so, we scored the same thing. We're a regular couple'a coffee swillin twinkies up in this bitch. I take umbrage at being referred to as a "mastermind". Sounds like way too much responsibility.


See if this profile resonates with you. If 90% of it seems accurate you likely tested correctly.

*INTJ Profile*


----------



## KelJu (Feb 26, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> See if this profile resonates with you. If 90% of it seems accurate you likely tested correctly.
> 
> *INTJ Profile*



*You are almost never late for your appointments*
What kind of appointments? I am never late for work or family engagements, but I might be late to meet a friend or a dentist appointment. 

*You feel involved when watching TV soaps*
How should I know, I don't watch TV

*You are usually the first to react to a sudden event:
the telephone ringing or unexpected question*
Please better define a sudden event. Technically, every event in your day is a sudden event. If the phone rings, I might not even answer the mother fucker if I'm not in the mood to talk to on the phone. If a person asked a question, who are they talking to when they ask it? Is it a stranger asking a group of strangers what time it is or is it a teacher asking a class the answer to a question? The circumstances of the situation determine the answer. It might be yes or it might be no. 

*You are more interested in a general idea than in the details of its realization* 
I am interested in both, it depends on what you are considering. Sometimes you have to understand the details to understand the big picture. Sometimes you get lost in details and have to take a step back to look at the big picture.  

*You often do jobs in a hurry*
WTF! It all depends on the deadline. How long will whatever I am doing take, and do I have enough time to do it in determines the answer to that.  

*You value justice higher than mercy*
It depends on the person and what they did. I don't value one over the other because they are both important. 



Do you see how this is going for me? I basically hit a roadblock on half of the questions, not to mention I am bi-polar as fuck and my answers could easily change from one day to the next depending on what kind of fucking mood I'm in.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 26, 2012)

KelJu said:


> *You are almost never late for your appointments*
> What kind of appointments? I am never late for work or family engagements, but I might be late to meet a friend or a dentist appointment.
> 
> *You feel involved when watching TV soaps*
> ...


LOL, you quoted my post to the other guys. Looks like directions are not your thing =)


----------



## chesty4 (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm definitely an introvert. I always have been. As a kid, when others would come over to my house to play, I would do so until I got tired of them them went back into the house and left them all outside playing on my swing set.

Bars and parties aren't my thing either. If I do go, I usually don't say much and stay to myself or with someone I know. I'd rather just go to a movie with someone or even by myself. I have tried many times over the years to try to change myself, but it's who I am so, what you see is what you get and I won't apologize for it. Just because I may be introverted doesn't mean I don't cut loose and have fun. I tend to be more selective about when, where and with who. Sometimes I'll throw people a curve and be just the opposite. 

People tend to make the mistake to see introverts as lacking confidence. Actually, it's just the opposite. We don't require confirmation or approval from others and being introverted has it's advantages, but also it's drawbacks. 

It took my stepchildren a looong time to realize that if I wasn't talking or off by myself, I wasn't angry or moody, I just needed some time to myself to decompress or assess things. Unfortunately, my (ex)wife could never accept it. Being an introvert has cost me opportunities to advance in my career but most importantly, my marriage.

Ironically, this post is probably the most extroverted I've been in weeks... lol


----------



## cg89 (Feb 26, 2012)

Intj others are gay rhyme for the day 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## em one tee (Feb 26, 2012)

chesty4 said:


> I'm definitely an introvert. I always have been. As a kid, when others would come over to my house to play, I would do so until I got tired of them them went back into the house and left them all outside playing on my swing set.
> 
> Bars and parties aren't my thing either. If I do go, I usually don't say much and stay to myself or with someone I know. I'd rather just go to a movie with someone or even by myself. I have tried many times over the years to try to change myself, but it's who I am so, what you see is what you get and I won't apologize for it. Just because I may be introverted doesn't mean I don't cut loose and have fun. I tend to be more selective about when, where and with who. Sometimes I'll throw people a curve and be just the opposite.
> 
> ...


wow, i can relate so much to this post.  it's like we are aware of how being introverted hurts us, but no matter what we can't force ourselves to open up to others every single day. some days being around people is not so bad, but other days i just want to put on a mask and be invisible lol. 

it's difficult to express myself without someone asking me a question or inquiring about what i am doing, otherwise i won't start the conversation. makes having lasting relationships difficult. i have gone entire days without talking. srs.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 26, 2012)

I have social anxiety, that is why I like it here. You can interact with people without being around them. My wife is super social, she makes me go to things in hope that I will be more comfortable. It was worse when I was larger, people for some reason gravitate towards you. It's really bad now with the baby, when we go places everyone wants to see her, I just sometimes want to go the other direction.

I'm ok at home when people are here as long as it is not to many or if it is just family. But I could just stay home with the wife and baby and my dogs and be content. I don't socialize at the gym, not even at work much. I can be friendly, but not social.


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 26, 2012)

talking is for queers


----------



## MDR (Feb 26, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I have taken this test a few times. I score an ISTP
> 
> *Personality test based on Jung and Briggs Myers typology*


 
The main issue with the five factor tests like these is that they only take into account five factors of the human personality. The main criticism of these kinds of tests is that they do not measure all elements of human personality. Also, the point brought up earlier about the questions being general is also valid. The Likert scale tests take this into account, and provide five levels of agreement, from always agree to always disagree. Finally, self-report tests are always suspect because they depend on the honesty and ability to accurately self-analyze on the part of the subject. All that being said, they can give a general picture of personality for some people.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 26, 2012)

MDR said:


> The main issue with the five factor tests like these is that they only take into account five factors of the human personality. The main criticism of these kinds of tests is that they do not measure all elements of human personality. Also, the point brought up earlier about the questions being general is also valid. The Likert scale tests take this into account, and provide five levels of agreement, from always agree to always disagree. Finally, self-report tests are always suspect because they depend on the honesty and ability to accurately self-analyze on the part of the subject. All that being said, they can give a general picture of personality for some people.


What 5 factors are you posting about?


----------



## withoutrulers (Feb 26, 2012)

wasn't Carl Jung a follower of Sigmund Freud? The test is issued with five grains of salt to be administered accordingly.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 26, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> wasn't Carl Jung a follower of Sigmund Freud? The test is issued with five grains of salt to be administered accordingly.



LOL, 

Various typologies were based on Jung's work. Myers Briggs (a mother and daughter) used Jung's work to extrapolate the MBTI. 16 types based on 4 dichotomies. So four grains of salt. =)


----------



## fufu (Feb 26, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> wasn't Carl Jung a follower of Sigmund Freud? The test is issued with five grains of salt to be administered accordingly.



No, he was a follower of Freud in his early career, but they had a massive falling out due to their differing approaches the to human psyche. For most of Jung's life he was very different than Freud. Very different innovators. 

Freud was much more black and white in approaching the psyche. Jung was not so quick to appoint the blue prints of the psyche in definite terms. 

I'm a big Jung fan, and I find he never had an agenda or radical ideas. He is often skeptical and doubtful in the description of his own ideas, leaving room for improvement. 

BTW, these tests are simple assessments. There is only so much an inert test can tell you.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 26, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Do you mean INTJ? If so, we scored the same thing. We're a regular couple'a coffee swillin twinkies up in this bitch. I take umbrage at being referred to as a "mastermind". Sounds like way too much responsibility.


 
But waiting and planning 15 steps ahead  is fun as you watch them wiggle like a worm on a hook


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 26, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> See if this profile resonates with you. If 90% of it seems accurate you likely tested correctly.
> 
> *INTJ Profile*


 98% range
you dounut puncher


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 27, 2012)

I've taken the Briggs Meyers a coupla times.  It's weird how your personality can evolve over time.  In my teens, I was pretty much an introvert.  I was an INTJ, I think.  I can't remember the categories exactly.  But, I had to take the test again later on, when I was a private banker and forced to work with the pubic everyday.  I was an ESTJ; not sure if I'm using the right acronym.  

Nowadays, I'm sort of a mix.  I tend to maintain a few close friendships, but have a pretty good network of acquaintances and when in a large group of new people, I'm the type who never meets a stranger.  I can't help but walk up and shoot the shit with people.  I find it energizing to meet new/different types of folks.  In fact, I find it irritating when I run into people with whom making conversation is like pulling teeth.  That's one thing that has been frustrating about living in China.  I often find myself in situations where I'd like to shoot the shit with people, but the language barrier makes it difficult.


----------



## Braveheart82 (Feb 27, 2012)

em one tee said:


> wow, i can relate so much to this post.  it's like we are aware of how being introverted hurts us, but no matter what we can't force ourselves to open up to others every single day. some days being around people is not so bad, but other days i just want to put on a mask and be invisible lol.
> 
> it's difficult to express myself without someone asking me a question or inquiring about what i am doing, otherwise i won't start the conversation. makes having lasting relationships difficult. i have gone entire days without talking. srs.


Yup yup. I know exactly what you're talking about!  So good to see a lot of people here are introverts.  Makes me feel more normal now lol


----------



## Braveheart82 (Feb 27, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Yup, dating was easy. Just listened to her all the time.
> 
> She studied personalities so she had me figured out in a couple of dates. Her dad is a strong introvert. We fit perfectly.


That's interesting...I always thought marrying an extrovert would be a living hell!  How do you deal with it? Is an extrovert the best match for an introvert? Wouldn't 2 introverts be heaven on earth?


----------



## Braveheart82 (Feb 29, 2012)

Just took Myer Briggs and I'm INTJ.  Also a type 5 Ennegream.  Interesting stuff!


----------



## Braveheart82 (Feb 29, 2012)

For you married introvert brahs, are you married to extrovert or introvert? Which type is best?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 1, 2012)

I was introverted while young...Didn't understand other kids much.
Then I got older and through highschool/early college was extremely extroverted.
Like in your face extroverted....
But then I started doing drugs and reading philosophy and became quite introverted again.
I realized that most people are just incredibly shallow.

Lately I have been bored and lonely so I'm becoming more extroverted again just to get out of the house.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 8, 2012)

INTJ

This reminds me of when I was a kid. My mom tried to get me to "talk more":

"*Trying to ???turn??? an introverted person into an extroverted person is detrimental because it gives off a subtle suggestion that there is something wrong with them, hampering their self worth and esteem when there is absolutely nothing wrong in the first place."*


----------



## Braveheart82 (Mar 26, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> INTJ
> 
> This reminds me of when I was a kid. My mom tried to get me to "talk more":
> 
> "*Trying to ???turn??? an introverted person into an extroverted person is detrimental because it gives off a subtle suggestion that there is something wrong with them, hampering their self worth and esteem when there is absolutely nothing wrong in the first place."*



Oh man.  Mine was worse. I had a parent teacher conference when I was in second grade because my teacher noticed I didn't talk as much as the other kids.  I think they were worried I was some sort of freak.  I seriously thought they would put me in some mental institution...


----------



## Braveheart82 (Apr 27, 2012)

Quick question for introverts here. what kind of jobs do you have? Looking for a good paying career with as little interaction with other people as possible.


----------



## Swiper (Apr 27, 2012)

* I'm an introvert or just fucked up in the head. *


----------



## Braveheart82 (May 12, 2012)

Swiper said:


> * I'm an introvert or just fucked up in the head. *


You're just an introvert man.  I can tell because you're a Ron Paul supporter!  Most of us seem to be introverts because we think deeply like Paul. BTW, did you hear the RNC actually admitted LEGALLY that delegates are NOT bound to vote for the candidate that won their state??? THat means Paul CAN win!!!


----------



## LAM (May 13, 2012)

Braveheart82 said:


> You're just an introvert man.  I can tell because you're a Ron Paul supporter!  Most of us seem to be introverts because we think deeply like Paul. BTW, did you hear the RNC actually admitted LEGALLY that delegates are NOT bound to vote for the candidate that won their state??? THat means Paul CAN win!!!



it has nothing to do with the RNC it has to do with Article II of the Constitution and the 12 amendment.  since 1804 the electoral college has never voted against the one they had pledged to originally.  one man can't change jack diddly squat, the POTUS doesn't have the power to do most of the things RP claims he wants to do, not with out Congress.  anybody that fucks with the NWO ends up in a box right next to JFK.


----------



## withoutrulers (May 13, 2012)

LAM said:


> it has nothing to do with the RNC it has to do with Article II of the Constitution and the 12 amendment.  since 1804 the electoral college has never voted against the one they had pledged to originally.  one man can't change jack diddly squat, the POTUS doesn't have the power to do most of the things RP claims he wants to do, not with out Congress.  anybody that fucks with the NWO ends up in a box right next to JFK.


^^^this.


----------



## withoutrulers (May 13, 2012)

Ron Paul's a cool guy and seems to be the genuine article, I like him and Dennis Kusinich, but they alone are  not gonna change the way the whole world is stacked against the working class. Doesn't mean we should give up, or stop trying, just be realistic about the power of one politician.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 13, 2012)

introvert checking in.  So much so that it finally took this thread three pages before I decided I'd comment on it.  I've been called this several times at my workplace, which in my mind meant I'm a good worker who's in my office working.  I can certainly socialize well and I talk to people pleasantly, but left to my own devices I will be by myself happy and content, probably creating something or in a fantasy world I make up.


----------



## LAM (May 13, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Ron Paul's a cool guy and seems to be the genuine article, I like him and Dennis Kusinich, but they alone are  not gonna change the way the whole world is stacked against the working class. Doesn't mean we should give up, or stop trying, just be realistic about the power of one politician.



give up no, but everyone needs to be realistic about what sorts of changes would even be allowed by the powers that be. the economic system of capitalism is naturally flawed in that capital always has a marked advantage over labor.  once you factor in the effects of monetary policy by a central bank and lobbying groups that seek to only benefit the "markets" the tables are titled even more in favor of capital.  capitalism as it was intended to be used by Adam Smith has never occurred in reality, it has been perverted since day 1 in the early 1800's when mercantilism ended and capitalism began its rise. 

the US economy of 2012 is the culmination of economic policy and social changes that have occurred over the past century.  the US government at the executive level has been under the control of the international money lenders for just as long.


----------



## hill450 (May 13, 2012)

Shit, I always thought I was anti social....that article fit me really well. Thats kind of nice to know! thanks man!


----------



## flash89912 (May 13, 2012)

I'm a big time introvert as well...

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Braveheart82 (Jul 14, 2012)

hill450 said:


> Shit, I always thought I was anti social....that article fit me really well. Thats kind of nice to know! thanks man!


You're welcome! Man, it felt so good when I realized who I was for the first time!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm an introvert unless I'm on drugs.

I'm on drugs most of the time


----------



## chesty4 (Jul 14, 2012)

My middle step daughter recently saw this quote and when she sent it to me, said it immediately clicked with her what I had tried to explain before:

"Let me tell you this: If you meet a loner, no matter what they tell you, it's not because they enjoy solitude. It's because they have tried to blend into the world before, and people continue to disappoint them" - Jodi Picoult


----------



## Braveheart82 (Sep 20, 2012)

chesty4 said:


> My middle step daughter recently saw this quote and when she sent it to me, said it immediately clicked with her what I had tried to explain before:
> 
> "Let me tell you this: If you meet a loner, no matter what they tell you, it's not because they enjoy solitude. It's because they have tried to blend into the world before, and people continue to disappoint them" - Jodi Picoult


I can kind of agree with that a bit. Big reason why I like being alone is the majority of people do continue to disappoint, but there are a few gems in the rough and if you find them, hold on to them! Lifelong relationships in my case.


----------



## ebn2002 (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm not an introvert I just think everybody else sucks.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 21, 2012)

Braveheart82 said:


> I can kind of agree with that a bit. Big reason why I like being alone is the majority of people do continue to disappoint, but there are a few gems in the rough and if you find them, hold on to them! Lifelong relationships in my case.



Most of the people I get along with are introverts too, I do have some extrovert friends who tend to pull me out of my shell from time to time...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 21, 2012)

well i'm perfectly suited to my field and share traits with Louisa May Alcott and 
Alfred, Lord Tennyson. ISFJ


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Sep 21, 2012)

INTJ checking in.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Sep 21, 2012)

It is crazy this is pretty spot on ....I am with an EFNJ so we see  things differently most of the time. I am not severely introverted  though. I don't mind meeting people or have social anxiety. I do need a  lot of time to my self though and need my independence. That can be a  major problem in my relationship though. I am also ocd about being  organized and being prompt on any task I never procrastinate. My girl on  the other hand is the complete opposite it is definitely stressful. 


INTJs  are direct and detached in their communication. They often  naturally  see how something could be done better and usually  communicate their  criticism in a straightforward, logical manner. They  are typically  independent and calm; they are not so much concerned  about being liked  or appreciated as they are with being competent and  thoughtful. Their  communications are typically well thought-out,  insightful, and  strategic. They often plan well into the future and  offer big-picture  analysis for improving systems.

*INTJs as Partners*







In relationships, the INTJ   is loyal but independent. INTJs can be almost scientific in choosing a   mate and make devoted partners once they have found a match that fits   their rigorous list of requirements. They often have clear ideas about   what makes for a solid relationship and are unwavering in their pursuit   of this ideal.
      INTJs often have a passion for self-improvement and are  encouraging of  their partners' goals and intellectual pursuits.  However, they do not  usually see the need for frivolous affection or  romance, feeling that  their devotion should be evident. They are more  focused on serving their  partners with hard work and resourceful  problem-solving than they are  on showering them with attention.
      INTJs' partners often find them difficult to read, and indeed they  do  not show emotion easily; they find the process of discussing  emotions  much too messy and disorganized. They enjoy solving difficult  problems,  but are often out of their depth when it comes to illogical,   unpredictable personal issues.
      INTJs value a partner that allows them the independence to achieve   their goals, and one who appreciates their efficacy, insight, and   ability to offer creative solutions to problems.



*INTJs as Parents*

 As parents, INTJs are devoted and supportive. They set firm limits  and  provide consistent reinforcement, but within that structure allow a   lot of latitude for their children to explore their own interests and   potential. They are encouraging of their childrens' intellectual   pursuits and enthusiastic about sharing knowledge.
 INTJs enjoy the process of developing a young mind, and get a lot of   satisfaction from parenting. They want to develop productive, competent,   and self-sufficient children who think for themselves. 


The INTJ in Life, Work, and Love - A Personality Type Profile


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm an ESTJ.  Forgot wtf that means tho.


----------



## Braveheart82 (Dec 21, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> It is crazy this is pretty spot on ....I am with an EFNJ so we see  things differently most of the time. I am not severely introverted  though. I don't mind meeting people or have social anxiety. I do need a  lot of time to my self though and need my independence. That can be a  major problem in my relationship though. I am also ocd about being  organized and being prompt on any task I never procrastinate. My girl on  the other hand is the complete opposite it is definitely stressful.
> 
> 
> INTJs  are direct and detached in their communication. They often  naturally  see how something could be done better and usually  communicate their  criticism in a straightforward, logical manner. They  are typically  independent and calm; they are not so much concerned  about being liked  or appreciated as they are with being competent and  thoughtful. Their  communications are typically well thought-out,  insightful, and  strategic. They often plan well into the future and  offer big-picture  analysis for improving systems.
> ...


Disturbingly accurate.  I always wonder how the heck the people came up with these personality theories.  Amazing. Like knowing who I am for the first time.


----------



## Braveheart82 (Apr 17, 2013)

ebn2002 said:


> I'm not an introvert I just think everybody else sucks.


I used to think like that but you got to give people a second chance. You never really know until you get to know people deeply.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 7, 2013)

The Power of Seven Simple Questions | Inflexion Advisors

Although Bacon once said, ?Silence is the sleep that nourishes wisdom?, I?ve found an increasing tendency in business to allow forceful and unstructured extroversion to loudly and clumsily persist and thrive. Unfortunately, we live in a world where noise is often confused with progress, success or intelligence. In my opinion, it?s the introverts who have it all figured out, for it?s within those quiet in-between times that the sparks of insight can truly catch flame.

This is why I so truly admire the brilliance of a well-placed question. A few words in length, the seven base queries below ? obvious in retrospect ? have resulted in hours of honest and unfettered discussion. Regardless of your role, domain, market or audience, these may just reinforce your own power of quiet observation:

Q1) ?What does success look like??

This is a wonderful conversation starter, particularly in a group setting. It?s open ended enough to allow each participant to make it their own, often building on the prior respondent. More importantly, it casts the mind forward to a time when the notion of ?better? may truly come to life.

Q2) ?What scares you??

Fear ? more specifically, unspoken fear ? can be the archenemy of progress. The key is to pause through the uncomfortable silence that follows this question, so wait patiently until someone breaks the verbal logjam. The one-two punch of success and fear will provide the channel through which all must carefully navigate.

Q3) ?Is ?do nothing? an option??

Although tricky, this can be quite effective. Sometimes you?ll receive a raised eyebrow that asks, ?Are you serious?? Of course not!? But in patiently waiting one can typically capture the source of the emotional exhaustion that comes from the unending current state.

Q4) ?What are the inhibitors to success??

Barriers may exist at every turn. Whether dollars, naysayers, technology or the inherent resistance to change, culling out the roadblocks one will encounter on the journey offers you a fighting chance at a real breakthrough. This is a great question to pose one-on-one to each key stakeholder.

Q5) ?How are decisions made??

With a concise understanding of the cultural, personal and communicative nuances you can begin to define what needs to be captured, cultivated and conveyed on the road to success. Although perhaps more process oriented than the others, this prepares one for the possibility of a multitude of check points, socialization sessions and stakeholder reviews.

Q6) ?What is the deadline??

At this point in the conversation, a question like this often draws a sly smile with a single word, ?Yesterday.? ?But seriously?? follows with a clear and concise timeline (if one should exist). Whether aspirational or explicit, an understanding of when one is expected to attain the future vision is paramount to success.

Q7: ?How can I/we help??

This is your closer. After everything else has been put on the table, the notion of help can be incredibly comforting. Moreover, this is when assignments are doled out and next steps are memorialized, so ensure your expected outcomes are clearly defined and captured for follow-up.

I?d encourage you to try all or some of these the next time you enter into an internal or external conversation. A word of caution ? try desperately to avoid the draw of ego-centric connective tissue during this process. In other words, when moments arise where you can obviously ?sell? yourself or your value proposition, fight the urge to do so. Your job at this stage is to take copious notes and listen, pure and simple.

Brilliance often lives in the space between simplicity and silence so why not embrace them both. And once you do, come back and share your story so we can collectively learn from your experience. I look forward to your thoughts.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 17, 2013)

On the Job: Introverts, extroverts CAN get along

On the Job: Introverts, extroverts CAN get along

Ask an introvert about an extroverted colleague and you're likely to hear how these outgoing co-workers talk too much, have trouble staying on task and are generally annoying.

Extroverts may counter such opinions with the argument that their friendly nature helps make sales and establish key contacts, and keeps the workplace a fun and lively place.

But many introverts aren't buying it. They claim they have been putting up with extroverts getting all the attention and promotions and key projects for a long time, and say they are finally finding their voice.

Buoyed by a number of new books and studies on the value of introverts, such personality types are willing to point out the flaws of the extroverts to the world -- but that may be leading to some unfair judgments against extroverts.

Sophia Dembling, author of The Introvert's Way: Living a Quiet Life in a Noisy World, says she noticed when writing on her blog about introverts that there was an "increasing hostility" by introverts, who claimed extroverts are "stupid and needy."

Dembling, who says she is an introvert, says she "doesn't buy all that."

In response, she formed a group of about seven extroverted friends that she calls her "Board of Extroverts," to let them offer more information on how they feel about issues and why they react the way they do.

"I think one of the things I learned that really surprised me was that extroverts say when they don't have enough interaction, they feel sad," she says. "So, they assume that when someone else is quiet, they're sad. "

That means that while you as an introvert look for quiet time in your cubicle to recharge and think, the extroverted co-worker who pops up to tell you a joke or try to get you to go to happy hour isn't being annoying on purpose.

"This extrovert really has a genuine concern for you," Dembling says.

While there is much discussion about how introverts can get ahead and work and overcome some issues that may cause them to be overlooked in favor of the more outgoing extroverts, Dembling says there are plenty of career issues facing extroverts.

For example, extroverts love to talk. And talk. And talk. But all that talking means they may sometimes fail to listen to teammates, and miss key information. Or, they may fail to listen to what a customer really wants and lose a sale.

Extroverts experience other challenges at work. For example, while introverts may struggle with an open floor plan at work, extroverts may dislike working in a cubicle, Dembling says.

Their desire for interaction may have them popping up in different cubicles, bothering co-workers who are trying to get tasks done, she says. That means their productivity can be curtailed, not something that goes over big with the boss.

Young workers who are extroverts also need to be more aware of how their outgoing ways can be perceived by more introverted and experienced workers.

Dan Schawbel, author of Promote Yourself: The New Rules for Career Success, says that millennial extroverts need to take a step back and be conscious of how introverts operate.

"Instead of being overly aggressive with an introvert, allow them to talk first and support what they have to say. This will make them more inclined to want to work with you," he says.

Extroverts need "to be sensitive that introverts are usually more quiet, creative and like to keep distance," he says.

Dembling says many members of her extrovert board are creative professionals, and are capable of "turning inward" to come up with creative ideas. "People talk about how creative introverts are because it tends to be a solitary experience," she says. "But extroverts are equally capable."

Dembling says she would like to see extroverts and introverts put aside their differences and instead find ways to support one another.

"Introverts have to stop assuming that extroverts are shallow and our way is better," she says. "They use a lot of words, but we can help them dig out the best point. We can't just assume they're just blathering on."


----------



## SheriV (Sep 18, 2013)

the hubs is an introvert, Im an extrovert

its actually hell for me because I acquiesce to his need for introversion..leaving me pretty much only socializing online which is frankly , strangling to me and pretty depressing
It would be better for me if we could meet in the middle but he's never shown this inclination

Co parenting actually works out quite well though because he's good with rules and structure-learning whereas I'm interested in how they "feel" and how they're developing socially.



most truth I've mentioned on this board to date.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 18, 2013)

I am both. GICH!


----------



## KelJu (Sep 18, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm an introvert unless I'm on drugs.
> 
> I'm on drugs most of the time



I am the same. If I am sober, then please leave me the fuck alone.


----------



## SheriV (Sep 18, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I am both. GICH!




I am suddenly in love with your avatar


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 18, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I am suddenly in love with your avatar



Wait till you see my nudes! (... books a sack waxing)


----------



## SheriV (Sep 18, 2013)

just take some clippers to it and send pics....Im impatient

close up of nics to ball sack though


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2013)

An Interactive Map of Personality Traits by State in the US

Time Science & Space created an interactive map based upon a recently multinational study that was conducted to determine personality traits that are most predominant in each state in the US. 


The study, published in the Journal of Personality and Social Psychology, was an exhaustive one, spanning 13 years and including nearly 1.6 million survey respondents from the 48 contiguous states and the District of Columbia. (Alaska and Hawaii were excluded because not enough people responded to the researchers? questionnaires.) The subjects, recruited via websites and other means of advertising throughout the academic community as well as through less rarefied platforms like Facebook, were asked to take one of three different personality surveys, though the most relevant one was what?s known as the Big Five Inventory?As its name implies, the survey measures personality along five different spectra, with the Openness, Conscientiousness, Extroversion, Agreeableness and Neuroticism labels forming a handy acronym: OCEAN.

You can take the abbreviated test here and the full test here.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 31, 2013)

Braveheart82 said:


> Anybody else here an introvert?



I think I'm an ambivert.


----------



## GoateeGuy (Nov 7, 2013)

nothing wrong with it


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2014)

http://blogs.wsj.com/accelerators/2014/03/13/elaine-wherry-networking-tips-for-wallflowers/

Elaine Wherry: Networking Tips for Wallflowers 

As an engineer, it?s easy to hunker down and play the part of the mysterious and elusive super-coder who rarely peeks out from the screen?s glow. I?ve been there. As a technical entrepreneur, I happily divvied up responsibilities with my business co-founder so that anything requiring nametags or elevator pitches dropped off my to-do list. But a year or two later I realized, ?Woah, networking is important and whoops, I only have 49 connections on LinkedIn.?

The insight happened after months of cobbling together scripts to log Meebo?s usage stats. I needed to hire someone to do a better job, but at that time, it wasn?t a traditional position. My first job description for an ?Information Scientist? was so far off that I ended up with a handful of resumes for librarians. Subsequent tweaks attracted banking analysts and mathematicians. I needed to understand other organization?s data teams but my professional network was embarrassingly thin.

That was my wake-up call. Networking isn?t about drinking, self-promotion and agendas. It?s about a collection of weak connections to draw upon when you hit a professional wall. As a leader, it?s inevitable that you?ll no longer be the expert or have the time to learn on the fly. Your network becomes your primary source for talent, partnerships, mentorship (for yourself and your team), references and backchannel news. At some point, networking becomes an essential part of your job.

As a wallflower by nature, this wasn?t an easy lesson. I was an outsider decoding the unintuitive rules of networking. Here?s what I found surprising and helpful:

1. Just because you?re an introvert, doesn?t mean you can?t network. Introverts have networking advantages too. We ask great questions, we?re fantastic listeners, and we like making insights that others find valuable. Even though your last Myers-Briggs type or Buzzfeed quiz says you do your best work alone, you can still have great networking skills.

2. Connections gain value with time. If you had coffee with two people, one from five years ago and the other just a year ago, the connection that you made five years ago will be perceived as stronger, ?I can?t believe we?ve known each other for five years now! Wow, we go way back!? The earlier you start the networking clock, the better.

3. The easiest way for people to like and respect you is for you to like and respect them. Introverts shy away from networking for fear that they?ll make a bad impression. But introvert or extrovert, everyone?s fear is the same. Just showing genuine respect and interest in the other person is 99% of networking. If someone thinks you like them, they are far more likely to like you too.

4. Even if you have a friend who supposedly knows everyone, you still have to network. The most common misconception that I hear among introverts is that because they partnered with a business guy or they have a friend with a prominent alumni base, they don?t have to network. However, this discounts the value of second-degree connections (i.e. friends of friends). Your friend can introduce you to their connections but it?s harder for them to ask their friends to make further introductions on your behalf. If you?re hiring for technical roles, your business friend?s network is also less valuable too. At some point, you just have to build it on your own.

5. Don?t flee the first moment you feel drained. If you?re feeling low-energy, take a walk, get some water or break away from the group for five minutes. Don?t flee the first time you?re tired. It?s common to get a second wind after recharging.

6. Beware one-sided conversations. Introverts can ask great questions and often it?s easy to let the other person talk continuously with just a little peppering. However, if someone starts to ask you questions, you can?t give monosyllabic responses or continuously deflect. After divulging so freely, the other person is likely to feel like you haven?t reciprocated or that they?re being used.

7. Have a clear ask. At any given moment, it?s likely you have a problem or could use a second opinion. People genuinely want to help and small favors are one of the best ways real connections are made. If you?ve spent a few seconds thinking about a clear ask in advance, you?re more likely to find a valuable connection, and you?ll have something to talk about when there?s a conversation lull.

8. You can be too humble. The underselling and over-delivering method works as an engineer but it doesn?t work with networking. You have to get people energized about your project and problem so they are excited to potentially help you. It?s not bragging to tell someone that you think your company or idea has big potential; it?s a pre-requisite.

9. Don?t order room service. Attending conferences alone is tough, especially the first day. However, meals and breaks are when the most interesting conversations happen. You?re missing a huge opportunity if you?re eating alone or catching up on email during breaks. When I?m feeling stuck, I force myself to go to a center table or the center of the room where there?s the most activity. You get better at just hanging out by yourself for a few minutes and if you?re in the center of the group, it?s inevitable that you?ll find a group or that someone will say hi shortly.

10. Just show up. It?s hard to believe that just showing up builds and reinforces your network. People feel more comfortable talking with you if they?ve already seen you a few times, even if you haven?t exchanged any words. So even if you attend a networking event and you ignore tips 1-9, good news, you?re still making great progress.

Before I worked at networking, I was the wallflower folding and re-folding my cocktail napkin, scouring the room for anyone, anyone I might know, and wondering who actually likes these things. But networking is not a talent that you either do or don?t have. It?s a skill that is developed and if you don?t have a taste for it initially, you?re not doomed. With a little time and effort, you?ll be the last to leave though you?d only intended to stop by for a few minutes.


----------



## sneedham (Mar 14, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> http://blogs.wsj.com/accelerators/2014/03/13/elaine-wherry-networking-tips-for-wallflowers/
> 
> Elaine Wherry: Networking Tips for Wallflowers
> 
> ...


I have a Linkdin account but have never really kept up with it. After reading your very well written seminar on networking, I realize I need to step up my game and get out of the "I feel safe zone".


----------



## Gregzs (May 14, 2014)

http://news.efinancialcareers.com/u...US_EDI&utm_source=AMS_US_ENG&utm_medium=EM_NW

Eight tips for coping with interviews when you&#146;re introverted or socially awkward

For all the rambunctious traders and suave relationship managers, the financial sector still relies on technical experts. Quants, technologists, actuaries and accountants &#150; all are not known for their personality. However, expertise isn&#146;t always enough to secure the job; you also need to convince individuals to hire you during the interview process &#150; no easy task if you&#146;re an introvert. Here&#146;s how to ensure you do yourself justice.

1. Get the energy right 

Introverts typically take 20-30 minutes before they start to &#147;warm up&#148; in an interview, according to John Lees, a careers coach and author of How to Get a Job You Love. This is no good, since most interviewers tend to make up their mind about the suitability of a candidate within the first two to three minutes &#150; often before you even sit down for the formal questioning.

&#147;It&#146;s often less about what you actually say, because at the beginning it&#146;s largely small talk anyway,&#148; he says. &#147;Speak slowly and calmly, but also remember to be warm and open &#150; it&#146;s about maintaining energy and enthusiasm in your voice and we always advise introverts to practice this.&#148;

Simply personalising sentences, so you appear enthusiastic can do wonders, says Lees. For example: &#147;I was very excited about being part of this project, the work really interested me.&#148;

2. Exude confidence in your achievements

Talking openly about themselves, let alone shouting about their achievements in the workplace is an uncomfortable experience for introverts, who tend to remain reserved with their interactions with people until they know them better, says  interview coach Margaret Buj. Put aside your reservations, the interview is the one time to really sell yourself.

&#147;The mistake introverts often make is that they don&#146;t talk about their tangible achievements and how good they are, as they feel uncomfortable about talking about themselves in glowing terms &#150; this is very much out of their comfort zone,&#148; she says. &#147;Introverts can come across as not confident in their abilities as they don&#146;t feel they are in control of the situation and as there&#146;s a lot on the line, the fear of failure is even greater.&#148;

Think of it less as boasting and more about stating facts, she advises. These facts just happen to make you look good.

3. Bear in mind cultural differences 

Eye contact at the right time during interview shows that you&#146;re both trust-worthy and confident in what you&#146;re saying. However, how to behave in this situation varies from country to country and some cultural norms can be disconcerting to those who have had to deliberately practice their body language.

In the UK, interviewers tend to look at your mouth when you speak, according to a 2013 study published in the International Journal of Behavioural Development. In Japan it&#146;s the norm to stare you intently in the eye and even follow your gaze when you look away, while Canadians have a tendency to look straight into your eyes as they explain their point. In Asia generally, it&#146;s considered rude to look someone in the eye as they&#146;re speaking. All worth bearing in mind.

4. Be honest with yourself

There will be interview questions that are practically guaranteed to come up in every interview, whether it&#146;s questioning your motivation for joining a particular firm or walking someone through your CV. Practice these, and be honest with yourself if you&#146;re coming across awkwardly.

&#147;Prepare the content in bullet points of how you plan to answer common interview questions. Then practise with friends but also in front of the mirror on your own,&#148; says Peter Harrison, a former Goldman Sachs executive director and founder of Harrison Careers. &#147;It seems weird but it works. You notice your inadequate enthusiasm and awkwardness, and you take steps to fix it. After 20 minutes watching yourself flounder, you quickly realise how you need to sound and appear during interviews. Independent opinion isn&#146;t enough &#150; you need the mirror to see for yourself what you are doing wrong.&#148;

5. Try not to internalise your thought processes

It&#146;s natural for introverts to internalise, says Lees, which can often take too long and lead to some uncomfortable silences when a question has been asked. It&#146;s fine to pause to get your thoughts in line, but don&#146;t leave it too long &#150; at least demonstrate verbally that you&#146;re processing the answer even if that&#146;s with space fillers like &#147;That&#146;s a good question&#148; or &#147;Let me just consider that for a moment&#148;, he says.

6. Know what you&#146;re getting into

It should be standard practice to research the firm, role and person you&#146;re likely to encounter during the interview beforehand and will likely put you in good stead with the interviewer. However, this is doubly important for introverts, who should have prepared questions about the company, job and recruitment motivation as well as answers to expected questions, says Buj.

&#147;Before the interview, outline how you will contribute to the company and help meet its goals &#150; you want to be able to demonstrate how hiring you would benefit the company so ensure you have tangible examples prepared that demonstrate you have relevant experience,&#148; she says.

7. Stay focused on the task at hand

Getting to that interview could have been a nightmare &#150; the trains were late, you were soaked in torrential rain and you struggled to find the office location. Then, perhaps, the person interviewing you isn&#146;t what you expected and the first few minutes don&#146;t appear to be going well. Don&#146;t over-analyse these situations &#150; keep focused on the questions and answers and try to make the best of the scenario. Too often introverts can get caught up in their own thought-processes, which distracts them from the task at hand, says Lees.

8. Remember, you&#146;re not the Wolf of Wall Street

The chances are that if you&#146;re introverted you&#146;re not up for a sales role or one that requires wooing clients. Don&#146;t pretend to be something you&#146;re not by aping what you think the interviewer wants to see &#150; not all jobs require extroverts, the challenge here is to do yourself justice so simply ensure you&#146;re answering the questions to the best of your ability and stop worrying about trying to dazzle the interviewer with your personality.


----------



## Braveheart82 (Aug 26, 2014)

Big Smoothy said:


> I think I'm an ambivert.


Hmmm, I wonder if it's really possible for a person to be 50/50.  I think we all tend to lean ever so slightly to one side more than the other.  Just my opinion


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2014)

https://www.themuse.com/advice/why-introverts-might-be-better-at-networking-after-all/?FB_MPage

Why Introverts Might Be Better at Networking After All 

Good networking is necessary to find business, advance your career, and grow professionally. Most people think you need to be an extrovert to be a great networker, but while being outgoing and gregarious may be helpful, it&#146;s the introverts who have the real networking advantage.

The main difference of introverts versus extroverts is their reaction and engagement with other people. Being around people energizes extroverts, while introverts need more limited contact supported by alone time to re-energize. I myself was quite extroverted in my younger days. I thrived on parties and rarely wanted quiet time. At business events, I would attend every social and roundtable trying to meet everyone I could. I figured the more conversations I had, the more people I would collect.

As I approach my fourth decade in business, I find I value more the quiet time, thinking, strategizing, and filtering contacts. I introspectively ponder who among possible contacts will become the most amazing relationships where value is brought to all involved. It&#146;s my introversion later in life that is driving better connections and larger results from my networking.

Here are five ways that introverts get networking right. You can implement the tips below at any age even if you&#146;re a natural extrovert.




1. They Are Selective About Who They Talk To 

Even though you may be able to learn something from everyone you meet, you don&#146;t have time to speak to everyone in the world. Introverts may not make friends quickly, but they spend a lot of time observing the people around them. 

So if they do take the trouble to engage, they have likely already determined that the person has something meaningful to say and some value to add.

Before you head out to glad hand at the next function, spend some time researching who will be at the venue. Target key figures to meet and engage. Be open to others, but focus your time on people who fit with your preferred future.




2. They Consider What Comes Out of Their Mouths 

Heavy talkers miss out on so much in a networking environment. They may entertain with small talk and stories, but they also crowd out the opportunities for substantive conversations and connections. 

Introverts don&#146;t just talk for the sake of talking. True, they sometimes have trouble speaking up. But when they speak, it is with intent and purpose. And because they are slower to say what&#146;s on their minds, they have had time to formulate a truly thoughtful, considered opinion. 

So when they speak, their intelligence and expertise tends to show and attract other intelligent people.

The next time you see the small talk running, rather than join the chatter, plan for the right moment to make an impact with those who are interesting to you.




3. They Get to the Point 

When networking, time is a valuable commodity. A single winding conversation can cause you to miss out on several brief relevant connections. 

Some people assume that introverts don&#146;t know how to converse; they&#146;re too awkward or shy. That is largely untrue&#151;they just value their own time and yours. 

Because lengthy conversations and chit-chat drain their energy, they won&#146;t linger at the punch bowl or regale you with roundabout stories. They say what needs to be said as it applies and then they move on.

Get good at communicating your value proposition or any other relevant information, in less than two minutes. Give others the chance to connect or move on.




4. They Give Others Time to Share 

At their most tedious, networking events devolve into a room full of people frantically trying to sell themselves and listening to no one. 

Because introverts are comfortable with silence, they are often better able to practice attentive listening. And they don&#146;t mind when it takes someone else a few moments to collect their thoughts or explain a complex concept. 

We all appreciate walking away from a conversation in which we feel we have been truly heard and understood.

Practice the arts of patience and listening. Others may not have your clarity or silver tongue, and you don&#146;t want to miss the golden opportunity.




5. They Follow Up With Intent 

Extroverts may do well spreading stories and collecting business cards, but if when they get home, they simply focus on the next party the business benefits from their networking will be lackluster. 

Introverts thrill to the joy of following up with those who bring value and opportunity. When they choose to engage with someone, they will, at the right time and in the right way.

Next time you bring home that bounty of cards and email addresses, spend some quiet time thinking about how you and each person can bring each other value. Then craft a personal note that reminds them of why your contact was worthy of continuing in the first place.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 27, 2014)

I find that on gear, I am less introverted. Maybe psychological?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudge (Sep 2, 2014)

Braveheart82 said:


> Ever since I was a kid, I really didn't like hanging out with a lot of people.  I liked it when it was just one on one or maybe 3 or 4 in a group.  People always thought I was shy and I guess I thought that too.



LOL ok so you didn't just suddenly find out, right? You knew this whole time. Take a Meyers-Briggs personality test, that will tell you plain as day. You should find something over 100 questions long and answer honestly, it seems hard to lie to those things unless you're completely faking it (what is the point of that I have no idea).

You don't "find out they're an introvert" my personality has been largely the same since I was young, I have been a deep thinker since I was just a few years old, I always knew that. But as I get older, I don't give a shit as much how people feel/think about me (I don't keep assholes as friends, its that simple really), so I don't have nearly as much issue with speaking. My timing though is still not always the best, in groups its sometimes hard to squeeze in words without simply talking over people. 

When I first moved out, I cooked, ate, went to the gym, and worked. I was in my 20s, girls looked at me, and still most of my time was spent just doing those things. I would change things if I could go back but perhaps like you that was just what I did, I did the things I loved doing but still did best with the aggressive girls who made sure to talk to me. I looked good and people noticed, aahhh dammit.


----------



## Braveheart82 (Apr 23, 2015)

MI1972 said:


> I find that on gear, I am less introverted. Maybe psychological?Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmmm...testosterone might make you more extroverted to help you "breed".  I guess that's nature's way of altering personality which makes me wonder if introverts have less testosterone than extroverts...


----------



## niki (May 26, 2015)

Not necessarily.  I'm an introvert, INTP here.  I've always had higher test levels.  Jes' sayin'


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2015)

http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/248847

7 Ways Introverts Can Become Master Minglers


----------

